# Remote Coding Position



## kab41288 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi. I am currently a CPC with 2 years of coding experience; I'm currently working towards my RHIT.  I work as a medical coder for a radiation oncology office, but I am looking for a position that would offer remote capabilities.  

Within my 2 years of experience I have covered the specialities Nephrology, Internal Medicine, Radiation Oncology, Gastroenterology, Behavorial Health, OB/GYN, and Family Medicine.  I also have extensive knowledge with E&M.


----------

